# SWAT...Что это?

## Plastikman14

Достала меня эта самба. Веду с ней войну уже год. Что за фича такая SWAT и как она запускается? Спасибо.

----------

## YD

http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html ?

----------

## sa10

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Достала меня эта самба. Веду с ней войну уже год. Что за фича такая SWAT и как она запускается? Спасибо.

 

В чем собственно война заключается, что не поделили?

 :Rolling Eyes:  С самбой лучше бы не воевать, а дружить...

swat стандартно запускается с помощью суперсервера xinetd

----------

## Jekpol

Сначала ставишь xinetd, редактируешь /etc/xinetd.d/swat (меняшь disable yes на no), запускаешь сервис xinetd, добавляешь пользователя root  в базу паролей samba - smbpasswd -a root, в браузере набираешь 127.0.0.1:901 и наслаждаешься. Если машина открыта из инета, ставь файрволл и запрещай 901 порт (на всякий случай)

----------

## cha-chaynik

Если что-нибудь изменить при помощи SWAT-а, то он, зараза уродует конфиг (ставит параметры в своем порядке, может убрать пустые строки), после чего, конфиг стантвится очень неудобочитаемым и ненаглядным.

Моя рекомендация - для управления пользователями пользоваться средствами Webmin-а, а конфиг все-же писать вручную.

----------

## Jekpol

Согласен. Сам swat не пользуюсь, только если посмотреть инфу об опциях

----------

## Plastikman14

 *Jekpol wrote:*   

> Сначала ставишь xinetd, редактируешь /etc/xinetd.d/swat (меняшь disable yes на no), запускаешь сервис xinetd, добавляешь пользователя root  в базу паролей samba - smbpasswd -a root, в браузере набираешь 127.0.0.1:901 и наслаждаешься. Если машина открыта из инета, ставь файрволл и запрещай 901 порт (на всякий случай)

 

А как запускается сервис? У меня в /etc/init.d/ такого нет...

А вообще главная задача получить доступ к зашаренному принтеру....

----------

## Jekpol

Если его нет в /etc/init.d, то нужно его поставить: emerge xinetd.

Если пользуешься KDE и поставлен kdenetwork, то настроить можно с помощь встроенной утилиты KDE: открываешь файл.менеджер konqueror, в адресной строке вводишь settings:/Network/ и дальше жмешь на значок samba, попадаешь в настройки samba и там все понятно будет, не надо никакого swat настраивать

----------

## Plastikman14

Чтобы добавить принтер надо иметь доступ к маздаю, а у меня его нет. Запрашивается пароль, но какой не вводи всё равно не пускает....Или я чего-то не понимаю?

----------

## Jekpol

Если рашаренный принтер предоставляет win (98, NT, 2000, XP), то зачем тебе настраивать и запускать самбу? В случае с XP Prof, 2000 или NT, то нужно там добавить пользователя (тебя, т.е. то имя и пароль, которое требует при подключении) или включить учетную запись Гость, расшарить принтер и поставить на него права соответствующие. На Gentoo запустить cups, под KDE например запустить менеджер печати и добавить там принтер

----------

## sa10

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Чтобы добавить принтер надо иметь доступ к маздаю, а у меня его нет. Запрашивается пароль, но какой не вводи всё равно не пускает....Или я чего-то не понимаю?

 

Ага, ограничивать доступ к принтеру чтобы плохие хакеры из инернета и инопланетяне не могли на нем печатать это разумно  :Smile: 

В моей конторе тоже так. И пароли надо менять каждые две недели чтобы проклятые хакеры мой заспамленный почтовый ящик не прочитали или не напечатали чего.

 Зато те кто работает с бухгалтерией и может выписать отгрузку товара на пару миллионов баксов имеют пароль типа "123" и не меняют его годами  :Smile:  Я глубоко скорблю о таких конторах и сисадминах  :Sad:  Надеюсь понятно, что речь не о Вас.

А что касается пароля, то он не проходит потому, что в поле указания имени следует указать домен, например так: ДОМЕН\юзер

Для доступа к сетевому принтеру нужно установить несколько компонентов

```
emerge cups gnome-cups-manager foomatic 
```

Может еще что забыл...

А, может это понадобится - gimp-print

Потом 

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start

rc-update -a cupsd default
```

Конфигурить можно так

http://localhost:631/admin/

или так

gnome-cups-manager

Еще можно контрольный центр KDE попользовать

Там кажется понятно все...

----------

## Plastikman14

Может кто-нибудь располагает точной информацией по настройке сетевой печати на windows-сервер?Желательно с пошаговой инструкцией (можно краткой)+если возможно конфиги.Благодарю.

----------

## sa10

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Может кто-нибудь располагает точной информацией по настройке сетевой печати на windows-сервер?Желательно с пошаговой инструкцией (можно краткой)+если возможно конфиги.Благодарю.

 

Английский вариант, возможно более акуальный

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

Русский

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/printing-howto.xml

Рекомендую русский вариант сохранить у себя, там какие-то перетасовки идут и половина документов недоступна

Можно еще порыться здесь

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO

----------

## Plastikman14

Для начала дайте, пожалуйста, настройки ядра для самбы....

----------

## viy

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Для начала дайте, пожалуйста, настройки ядра для самбы....

 

А мне бы новый Dual Opteron + 4Gb RAM. Ну пожалуйста --- мне очень надо для дела!

Обещаю --- больше просить не буду...

----------

## sa10

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Для начала дайте, пожалуйста, настройки ядра для самбы....

 

Все понял, я сделаю для начала

```
dd if=/dev/hands of=Plastikman14
```

Давайте почтовый адрес. Вышлю по почте, а Вы у себя выполните команду

```
dd if=Plastikman14 of=/dev/hands
```

И наступит мир с самбой   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Plastikman14

Почему я об этом спросил? Да потому что информации о самбе в сети более чем достаточно, согласен. Но она настолько разнИца, а зачастую просто противоречит друг другу. Я поднимал эту тему не один раз, и не только здесь, но так ни разу не получил вразумительного ответа. Из этого можно сделать только один вывод: ни один человек толком не знает как работает и тем более как настраивается эта самба. А ржать над теми у кого что-то не получается может каждый дурак. Вы всё время кричите, что вы такое крутое комьюнити, так и ведите же себя соответствующим образом. Если Вам не нравиться какая-то тема, то можно просто на неё не отвечать, а не разводить никому не нужный флуд.

----------

## _Sir_

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Я поднимал эту тему не один раз, и не только здесь, но так ни разу не получил вразумительного ответа. Из этого можно сделать только один вывод:

 чтобы получить грамотный ответ, надо задать грамотный вопрос, а не сетовать на число бесполезных форумов   :Laughing: 

----------

